# RagNOrok preworkout beta test



## Chad_Frazier (Jan 4, 2015)

I was one of the lucky few to have an opportunity to beta test Millennium Sport Technologies new pw. So today was my first day trying this pre. I consumed my usual scoop and a half hr before hitting the gym.Did biceps and triceps today. It kicked in pretty quick was feeling it on the drive.I was happy it wasn't overly beta alanine and niacin infused.slight tingle but not too much. Too many pws just cram a crap load of those in and ppl think it must be good . Energy level was pretty decent from it. What I liked most was I had serious focus and a good alpha feeling. Endurance was also very good.I went hard and heavy today in 6 to 12 range for reps and had alot more in the tank.I was in the gym for an hr and 15 mins with 30 to 45 second test periods so figured it was time to call it a day. Another id like to point out was it wasn't overly stim cracky feeling just good clean energy. More posts to come I was one of the lucky few to have an opportunity to beta test Millennium Sport Technologies new pw. So today was my first day trying this pre. I consumed my usual scoop and a half hr before hitting the gym.Did biceps and triceps today. It kicked in pretty quick was feeling it on the drive.I was happy it wasn't overly beta alanine and niacin infused.slight tingle but not too much. Too many pws just cram a crap load of those in and ppl think it must be good . Energy level was pretty decent from it. What I liked most was I had serious focus and a good alpha feeling. Endurance was also very good.I went hard and heavy today in 6 to 12 range for reps and had alot more in the tank.I was in the gym for an hr and 15 mins with 30 to 45 second test periods so figured it was time to call it a day. Another id like to point out was it wasn't overly stim cracky feeling just good clean energy. More logs to come


----------



## perarded123 (Jan 4, 2015)

so they got a new pwo, should be interesting what it contains.


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Jan 5, 2015)

This is its breakdown


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Jan 10, 2015)

Second and third time I ran this I took a scoop and a half. yesterday I did chest and totally destroyed it. What I noticed most with this pre is that I get super focused with it. I had insane pump in my chest and very vascular. So far in very happy with the RagNOrok. Super clean good energy and focus.the taste is pretty good as well.all 3 times I have taken felt I still h had more in the tank to keep going.loving it so far.


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Jan 20, 2015)

Did legs yesterday took a scoop and a half. Once again great clean energy completely destroyed it. Felt like I could of just kept going. I'm really liking the pwo. The scoops are a lil big but mixes good and tastes great.my legs had such a good pump yesterday very vascular. .Endurance is ridiculous with this product. .really happy with the RagNOrok thus far


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Jan 26, 2015)

Been using the RagNOrok the past 5 days on all my workouts and it's going excellent. The taste is good, energy is clean and lasts throughout my workouts. I don't experience any crash from this product either. Focus is my favorite part of this pwo really gets me in the zone. The pump is also on point so no complaints here, really happy with it


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Jan 28, 2015)

Another go round with the RagNOrok as always completely destroyed back. Endurance is killer and strength has been up. The usual focus with the RagNOrok keeps me on point.a really strong 120 min back session. Loving it. Getting low though. .probably a week left


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Feb 2, 2015)

Have ran the good ol RagNOrok the last 3 workouts.have about a week left. The focus is always great on this. Energy and endurance Really is good with this pwo. Like I've mentioned before not super stimmy but good clean energy without a crash . still doing 1.5 scoops, did 2 on leg day lol . completely destroyed that workout.ill def be grabbing some of this when out.very good product. Just wanna say thanks to the guys over at RagNOrok for the opportunity


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Feb 6, 2015)

RagNOrok Elite, still doing the job. The container is big holds more than I thought lol.have used the past couple days at the gym. One was leg day and today was back.ive added in a fat burner called ThermoCore, another good product. The two together, wow . completely annihilated these workouts. Legs looked like this
Rear squats 5 sets
Front squats 5 sets
Hack squats 5 sets 
Straight leg deads 5 sets
Hamstring curls 4 sets
Leg extensions 3 sets
Standing calve raises 4 sets
Seated calve 4 sets
Donkey calve 4 sets
Still had gas in the tank lol
Energy:elevated
Mood : awesome
Focus:good
Endurance:very good
Crash:none
Hope my bottle is like Mary Poppins purse and I keep getting scoops lo


----------



## Chad_Frazier (Feb 8, 2015)

So this morning was weighing in at 206 which is good I'm averaging about 2 lbs a week increase. At this point. This summer I had cut down to 186 so I've definitely put on some good quality gains and have remained relatively lean.So I took a full pump of the andro 300 to start the morning off.I slept great last night too.I had a small breakfast started getting ready to do shoulders today. Took my usual RagNOrok Elite preworkout (which is great btw) and ThermoCore by Dynamic Formulas. I did notice my aggravation level was definitely increased today . which usually happens to me with epi andro. Not usually this quick though. Probably the difference between it being topical as opposed to oral. 
Shoulders
Seated military press bb
135 x12reps
145 x10 reps
150 x8 reps
150 x7reps
Standing db lateral raises superset into db front delt raises
30 x12reps (both)
35 x10 reps (both)
40 x 8 reps (both)
40 x7reps (both) I go fairly light on this and very slow up and down, like to really focus on negatives with these.
Incline bench rear delt db flyes
30lbsx14reps
40 x12reps
45x10reps
50 x7reps (pump at this point was ridiculous, borderline painful lol.def andro300 related. Love the pumps I get from this)
Rear delt cross cable flyes (eye level setting) this is another one slow, controlled and focused, relatively lw
30 x12reps
40 x10 reps
40 x10 reps
30 til failure
Front delt raises on cable holding the ball of cable
40 x10
50 x9
50x8
55x6
Machine lateral raises
70 lbs til failure
80lbs til failure
90lbs til failure
Drop set to 40 lbs all the failure
Inman db shrugs
30 x30
40 x 25
50x22
50x20
Dropset til failure down the line to 15s (traps were on fire) have some slight tightness in neck . gonna do some smr later try to loosen it up some. 
Was a great shoulder day.pump was insane. This first week I'll be posting a pic of the body part I workout and then again the last week.Not doing it to be full of myself or anything like that. I prefer to remain humble and teachable
Energy:good
Strength:normal
Acne:minor
Libido:average
Aggression:elevated
Headaches:none
Pump:****ing insane
Sleep:good


----------

